

Camera shoots at 4.4 TRILLION frames per second - thret
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2014-08/12/worlds-fastest-camera

======
thret
Paper here:
[http://www.nature.com/nphoton/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nph...](http://www.nature.com/nphoton/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nphoton.2014.163.html)

